# Pilot G2 Comparison to Schmidt 888 Rollerball



## Dick Mahany

I have been searching many threads here on whether a Pilot G2 Gel rollerball can be used in a pen which would normally use the Schmidt 888/5888 refill. As many have found out, it does fit, however there is a subtle mechanical difference that may matter to some. The Pilot G2 extends beyond the tip of the nib by 0.020" less than the Schmidt. The pen I used was a Jr Gent II from CSUSA. It's a seemingly small difference, but is noticeable.

I documented the two sided by side and posted the pics in case it would be of interest to anyone contemplating the same situation.


----------



## brownsfn2

Did you like how the G2 wrote?  When I tried it I thought the G2 was not as smooth as the schmidt.


----------



## avbill

So Dick  What is your point  The 888 writes very smoothly.  What do you gain with the G2 ?


----------



## Dick Mahany

brownsfn2 said:


> Did you like how the G2 wrote? When I tried it I thought the G2 was not as smooth as the schmidt.


 
I'm not very experienced with rollerballs and couldn't really feel any difference.  I wanted to try the Pilot refills since they don't need to be capped and may open up other possibilities.


----------



## Dick Mahany

avbill said:


> So Dick What is your point The 888 writes very smoothly. What do you gain with the G2 ?


 
I saw many opinions that the G2 was less expensive, more readily available and had a larger range of color options, so it was just really to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

People like what they like.  Some people are in love with the g2.  I like it too but not necessarily more.  

I usually tell people that it will accept the g2 if they prefer.  

The tip exposure doesn't bother me any.


----------



## yaroslaw

Good to know! 
One reason to get Pilot G2 is finest 0.38mm model which is much thinner then 888/5888 Fine (0.6mm). And I'm asked about it sometimes.


----------



## fitzman163

I have a customer that gives me the Schmidt refill back as soon as he buys a pen and replaces it with the G2. I personally like the Schmidt myself. However there are many great points mentioned above.


----------



## johncrane

What i like about the G2 REFILL you can see how much ink you are getting/and how much is left till empty.


----------



## edstreet

G2 is also washable which makes them very bad.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

edstreet said:


> G2 is also washable which makes them very bad.



What do you mean Ed?  The ink can be removed from something with soap and water ?

When you say very bad you mean on checks / important documents?


----------



## edstreet

Dan Masshardt said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> G2 is also washable which makes them very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean Ed?  The ink can be removed from something with soap and water ?
> 
> When you say very bad you mean on checks / important documents?
Click to expand...


I have personally seen several victims of check washing that used g2 ink.  Also ammonia, detergent, rubbing alcohol and vinegar will remove the ink.

Washing Checks  This is what I was referring to.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

edstreet said:


> I have personally seen several victims of check washing that used g2 ink.  Also ammonia, detergent, rubbing alcohol and vinegar will remove the ink.  Washing Checks  This is what I was referring to.



Interesting info. You should write me a check for $1 with it and I can try to verify your hypothesis.


----------



## edstreet

I had 2 clients in the past year that was victims.  One $2.xx check was washed to $2,xxx and the other was a payroll check, it was duplicated but not washed.


----------



## hard hat

I have used the G2 as well as the uniball signo inks in mine. they work just fine. the color options and ink matching to other people is important


----------



## Dan Masshardt

hard hat said:


> I have used the G2 as well as the uniball signo inks in mine. they work just fine. the color options and ink matching to other people is important



signo the same size?  I haven't looked at it.


----------



## johncrane

Uni-Ball Signo 207 is a much better choice it is check safe,length is a tiny bit bigger than G2, 207 has a much better nib end for the spring if i had to pick one the Uni-ball wins hands down for me.


----------



## healeydays

I guess that's why I don't write personal checks anymore and do my banking electronically with Credit Union generated checks if needed, but most of my vendors take electronic transfers.  They mess up, they are responsible and my accounts are fully secure to my liking.


----------



## edstreet

While on this thread I have often wondered why there is no ink testing on IAP.  If you head over the fountain pen network they have a dedicated section just for ink testing.


----------



## PenMan1

There are two VERY BIG differences between the G2 and the 5888.

Thing one: Pilot G2 with gel ink is "permanent and waterproof" ink. This is easy to prove to yourself in the shop. First, take two checks, write one to yourself with a 5888 refill. Write one to yourself with a G2 Gel. THEN Take a QTip soaked in acetone and rub over the writing on both checks. The writing from the 5888 will disappear. The writing from the G2 stays put. next write on a piece of bond paper with both the G2 and the 5888-THEN, wet the paper. The 5888 runs, the G2 doesn't. Finally write a quick word with both, Then try to smear the ink. The gel ink is much more smudge resistant. this seems to be very important to some of my left handed customers. FWIW, WE HAVE NOTICED GREAT differences sins drying times between and and medium point of the 5888.

Thing Two: try writing through a four part (or even a three part) NCR carbon less form. The back copies written with the G2 are much more legible.

I, personally, LOVE the Schmidt 5888 (particularly the medium blue) and it's my favorite. BUT, I sell just as many G2 refills. The people who use them, LOVE THEM.

FROM A PEN-SELLING POINT OF VIEW, I could care LESS which refills the customer prefers. MY JOB is to make sure that said customer knows my pens leave ink preference to them. Many other pens CAN'T use both.

Respectfully submitted


----------



## turn4fun

Does anyone know the model no. for the G-2 refill that replaces the Schmidt refills?  A while ago, I looked for them at Staples and had trouble finding the right one.  I have a friend, who is also a customer, and he wants me to make him a pen with a G-2 refill.   Thanks.. Larry


----------



## Dick Mahany

turn4fun said:


> Does anyone know the model no. for the G-2 refill that replaces the Schmidt refills?  A while ago, I looked for them at Staples and had trouble finding the right one.  I have a friend, who is also a customer, and he wants me to make him a pen with a G-2 refill.   Thanks.. Larry



Staples had a recent sale on 5 packs of G2 plastic pens w/refills for $5. The individual refills were $2.99 for two.  So I just got the 5 packs and removed / salvaged the springs and cartridges for  = $1 each.


----------



## johncrane

Pilot BLS-G2.5
Pilot BLS-G2.7
Pilot BLS-G2.10 
The last number .5 .7 .10 are the line sizes check out ebay


----------



## turn4fun

Thanks Dick and John for your help on which G2 refill to buy.. Larry


----------

